
China to Build “Higgs Factory” Twice the Size of Cern’s Large Hadron Collider - jonbaer
http://www.globalconstructionreview.com/trends/china-build-higgs-factory-twice-size-c8e8r8ns/
======
brudgers
Linked press release from China's Institute of High Energy Physics:
[http://english.ihep.cas.cn/prs/Rfo/201507/t20150702_149515.h...](http://english.ihep.cas.cn/prs/Rfo/201507/t20150702_149515.html)

